# NEXt level squats: Secret apartment found inside shopping mall



## wizehop (Jun 19, 2012)

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news/21131002#21131002

*Oct. 4: Police in Providence, R.I., arrest a man they found living in a secret apartment he built years ago inside a local shopping mall. WJAR-TV's Mario Hilario reports.​*


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 19, 2012)

look how they are trying to cover it up like"yeah man its art" people really believe that shit


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 19, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> look how they are trying to cover it up like"yeah man its art" people really believe that shit


im hoping it would stick in court, it was a victimless offense, great idea indeed


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 19, 2012)

wait, youre hoping? this is you man. please let me know.I dont care i just think its funny. people from where i am at say their shit is art when half the time they are just scamming for cash from people who dont know any better and are "starved" for culture.


----------



## crow jane (Jun 19, 2012)

lol, ever heard of Jeff Koons?


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 19, 2012)

tell me all about


----------



## crow jane (Jun 19, 2012)

Making millions off of stupid art collectors 

Jeff "Trust me, it's art" Koons, doesn't even work on his own shit


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 19, 2012)

what do you call this?


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 19, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> wait, youre hoping? this is you man. please let me know.I dont care i just think its funny. people from where i am at say their shit is art when half the time they are just scamming for cash from people who dont know any better and are "starved" for culture.


 
You got me wrong, im not saying if that is or isnt art, I just hope people in the court think it is art or any other thing just to avoid these guys from goin to jail for something that did not harm anybody anyway


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 19, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> You got me wrong, im not saying if that is or isnt art, I just hope people in the court think it is art or any other thing just to avoid these guys from goin to jail for something that did not harm anybody anyway


the video said breaking and entering got dropped and all they got them on was trespassing. so a slap on the wrist; not jail.. 
this is an old story (but a cool one none the less)


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 19, 2012)

tobepxt said:


> the video said breaking and entering got dropped and all they got them on was trespassing. so a slap on the wrist; not jail..
> this is an old story (but a cool one none the less)


 
oh, sorry, though trespassing was about the same, but with less ''intensity''


----------



## soapybum (Jun 20, 2012)

ha, kinda always dreamt of doing shit similar like this when i was a lil kid. Wanted to live in the rafters of a kroger or walmart and come out at night xD


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah who the fuck cares if these dudes made money off people in the name of art... If someone is stupid enough to think a pile of shit on a canvas is art then so be it... Obviously I hope they avoid prosecution...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

(I didn't even watch the video so I'm not saying what they were claiming art is shit just saying in general)


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 22, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> (I didn't even watch the video so I'm not saying what they were claiming art is shit just saying in general)


 maybe you should watch the video


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 22, 2012)

Best thing to remember when it comes to abstract art is, you could have done it first, but you didn't so suck it.


----------



## Rover Damn (Jun 22, 2012)

Looked like a nice place. All it needed was running water.


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 23, 2012)

A group of buddies in nyc and myself converted a huge air duct (fourteen feet high) into a squat. Super warm in the winter. Lived there for two years. Completely undetected. It was awesome. Popcorn for days. It was an active movie theatre.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2012)

Am I the only person who can't see the video or read the artical?


----------

